# Who is the Biggest Residential Electrical Contractor in the Caribbean?



## CaribbContractors (May 16, 2013)

I've got some projects I need done in multiple countries in the Caribbean over the next few years, not one off projects. 

I need a relationship with a residential electrical contractor that already operates in multiple countries in the Caribbean, i.e. Puerto Rico, Bahamas, USVI, etc.

Who is the Biggest Residential Electrical Contractor in the Caribbean?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

CaribbContractors said:


> I've got some projects I need done in multiple countries in the Caribbean over the next few years, not one off projects.
> 
> I need a relationship with a residential electrical contractor that already operates in multiple countries in the Caribbean, i.e. Puerto Rico, Bahamas, USVI, etc.
> 
> Who is the Biggest Residential Electrical Contractor in the Caribbean?


I would contact the inspection departments in those area and ask there- I don't know anyone on the forum from the Caribbean but I may be wrong.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

First thing I would do is consult a geography teacher in order to find out that Puerto Rico and the US Virgin Islands are not a country, it is part of the United States.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Cletis Electrical has a tropical division. They do great work, the owner is a member here.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Is it OK to mount meterpans upside there ?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

This thread is cletis, he mentioned opening a carribean division in another post.... Just sayin!


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a lot of contacts in PR. Much of my family is there, and I go twice a year. 

They are even organized down there too


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> I have a lot of contacts in PR. Much of my family is there, and I go twice a year.
> 
> They are even organized down there too


I LOVED Puerto Rico when I lived there (on extended vacation). Were Hawaii not so much more " totally gnarly dude" I would be there. I lived in Rincon.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> I LOVED Puerto Rico when I lived there (on extended vacation). Were Hawaii not so much more " totally gnarly dude" I would be there. I lived in Rincon.


I've been around the world, but I prefer Puerto Rico. 

My parents have been wanting to buy a second home there, and if that happens...

Adios!


----------



## DesignerMan (Jun 13, 2008)

I would love to be an EC in the Caribbean! Beats the hell outta freezing mt rear off up here in the winter. Of course it's hard to work with a one of those drinks with the little umbrellas in it! :jester:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

DesignerMan said:


> I would love to be an EC in the Caribbean! Beats the hell outta freezing mt rear off up here in the winter. Of course it's hard to work with a one of those drinks with the little umbrellas in it! :jester:


And then there are the locals (dress code, - tropics) to look at. Wonder how any work gets done there.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

Jack Sparrow Electric


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> First thing I would do is consult a geography teacher in order to find out that Puerto Rico and the US Virgin Islands are not a country, it is part of the United States.


A geography teacher would just tell you we're the countries or "commonwealths" are located.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Elephante said:


> A geography teacher would just tell you we're the countries or "commonwealths" are located.


Just being a jerk but a vocab teacher would tell you that it's "where" not "we're" :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

wendon said:


> Just being a jerk but a vocab teacher would tell you that it's "where" not "we're" :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Blame my iPad. My iPad did it.lol


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Why does that guy with the dog welcome all new posters except the new ones suspected of being Cletus?


----------

